
Northwest’s cell networks disrupted after ‘presidential alert’ text - mudil
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/regions-cell-networks-disrupted-after-presidential-text-alert/
======
dj1883
...maybe because everyone tried to get on the cell networks at the same
time...like after a football game, when everyone goes to the toilet at the
same time and it drops the water pressure in the city....

------
dj1883
maybe because everybody tried to get on the cell phones at the same
time....like when after a football game, everyone goes to the bathroom at the
same time....

